# Kubota M8200



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking at getting my first cab tractor. I am located in the mountains of western North Carolina and most of the land we cut hay on is sloping to steep. I have been looking for 60-80 pto hp at a price I can afford. I have found a Kubota 8200 4wd with loader within my price range, but not sure how they do. I know a lot of people like Kubota's, but I have heard they have clutch problems and have short arms that make it hard to hook implements up. I am currently pulling my 2014 Vermeer Rebel 5420 (hence less money to spend on tractor) with my dad's John Deere 5205 and roll bales for haylage with it. Really looking for the cab so that my dad can continue farming with me. He has developed asthma and baling and raking hay can cause him to have breathing problems for days (sometimes mowing, depending on what it is). Also the cold when it is feeding time (and we have to drive to three different lots with the tractor to feed) hurts him. Any thoughts?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

What year is the M8200 you're looking at? Last few years of that model have the hydraulic shuttle. That would make your concern about clutch problems moot.

Gary


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a 2002 and has a mechanical shuttle, so it would be a dry clutch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I did own an M4900/syncro-shuttle/cab(smaller brother to M8200) that came from a dairy with 400 hrs on it that I traded with 1400 hrs for a M7040/hyd shuttle/cab. My M4900 had loaded/unloaded a lot of hay with the original clutch. My only complaint was the radiator/condenser was too small requiring daily cleaning when used for cutting hay.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Does your 7040 hook up to 3pt attachments alright? My cousin has one and he loves it except for hooking up to attachments. He said it is much harder to hook up than his Ford 4000 and the attachments are much closer to the tires which causes a problem plowing.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Does the M8200 engine have a turbocharger?


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I have read, yes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a Kubota owner and the the 8200 is a good solid tractor, but you might not like the transmission. It's only an 8 speed. Main reason I got rid of my M7040. There was a 12 speed option. 
Otherwise it will be a very reliable tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

csdeyton said:


> Does your 7040 hook up to 3pt attachments alright? My cousin has one and he loves it except for hooking up to attachments. He said it is much harder to hook up than his Ford 4000 and the attachments are much closer to the tires which causes a problem plowing.


Although I don't use 3 pt very regularly I find 3 pt as easy or easier to attach implements to as my other tractors. The slide out draft links and adjustable sway bars make it not a bad task. My daughter even attaches the tiller by herself.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, but just got the message that the person with first rights to it has bought it. I guess I am on the hunt again...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I own a M7040, don't have any more trouble with it than hooking to my MF 165, actually less trouble. Yea, some of the implements are close, but don't have any problems with any implements that I own.

Since I started typing, I see you 'lost out' on that tractor...from my experience with my M7040, I wouldn't shy away from a Kubota. As for the shuttle, yes now I wish I had the hyd, but with ~ 12 or 1300 hours so far have not had any problems.


----------

